# 10 gallon shellie tank.



## boucher96 (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm setting up a small shell dweller set up. The set up I want is only ten gallons. What breeds or breed of shellies do you suggest. I'm also open to any other species you might suggest, but I rather stick with a mainly shellie set up. Open to any suggestions or questions. Thanks!


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

I have an Fluval Edge 12 gallon tank that I just added four L. multifasciatus this past weekend. I was hoping the get a 1M-3F but it looks to be the dreaded 3M-1F so time to move the two smaller males to another tank tonight. I have black sand and about 50 escargot shells in the tank. I also have some plants in there (not sure what they are) and a moss ball that I tied to a piece of driftwood in the hope that it would spread. Here is the picture of my tank.


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

We recently started a multifasciatus tank as well - quite an interesting fish.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

One species only. Pretty much take your pic. Saying that I have kept young ones of multiple species in a 10g, just always had to separate em to breed and raise young (even in a 20g).

multies and similis are cool because you do not need to separate young from adults. Some brevis can work that way too but not the ones I have bred.

All the best James


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

Its hard to beat multis in a 10 gallon tank, very fun to watch them breed and create a colony. For such a small fish, they have BIG attitude.


----------



## boucher96 (Oct 11, 2012)

NJmomie: Thats a beatiful tank and thanks for help. i planned on just multis but how many do you recommand and do they need more hiding places ( as in planets and driftwood) like NJmomie's tank or just have shells so the multis have more sand to bury there shells in and play in.


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

I have rocks in my multi tank, but they pretty much stick to the shells. I don't think its possible to have too many shells in a multi tank. Sand though, you can have too much. The "excavate" the shell bed and remove most of the sand, piling it up in big piles, often along the glass making it harder to watch them and their fry. They (and especially the fry) like to be able to swim under and between the shells.


----------



## boucher96 (Oct 11, 2012)

So how much sand? I was thinking 1 or 2 inches.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

boucher96 said:


> So how much sand? I was thinking 1 or 2 inches.


I have about 1.5 inches of sand in my tank.


----------



## boucher96 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

It depends on how big of piles you want.  They will dig to the bottom of the tank. I started with about 1.5 inches and that was WAY too much. I've been removing it from the front glass every time I do a water change. If I were starting over, I think I'd only use about a half inch. I've heard that other kinds of shellies like more sand, but my multis only tolerate a dusting on the bottom of the tank under their shells.


----------



## boucher96 (Oct 11, 2012)

But i thought digging through sand was part of there nature. Shouldn't they have atleast a inch to dig in?


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

Mine don't dig and play in it, they remove it and create big piles... some 6+ inches deep. Once in the pile, they pay no attention to it. If I stir up the tank and some of it gets back under their shells, they take it back out.


----------



## boucher96 (Oct 11, 2012)

True, I've seen many videos and multis tank and they do seem to make piles and never touch them again so i guess your right. How many multis should i get for a 10 gallon tank?


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

I started with 1M, 2F a couple months ago and it seems to be working great. Both females have claimed about 1/2 the tank each and both have fry already (one of them has 2 sets!). The male uses the whole tank always flaring and acting tough if anyone comes near the tank. If they are not old enough to sex, you might have to get more so that you have a male and at least 1 or 2 females... maybe 5 or six fish? If you get multiple males you might have to re-home them, 10 gallons is not a lot of space.


----------



## boucher96 (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah i decided if i get to really loving them i'll start a 30 gallon shellie tank... So you recommend only 3 for now?


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

boucher96 said:


> Yeah i decided if i get to really loving them i'll start a 30 gallon shellie tank... So you recommend only 3 for now?


For a 10 gallon tank, 1 male will likely claim the whole tank and not tolerate other males. You could probably have 2 or 3 females. The problem is that they can be difficult to sex when young, so many people buy 4-6 of them and then remove the ones that are rejected (extra males). My LFS had mature multis that I could observe and pick out 1M and 2F, and it has worked out great.

p.s. get the 30 gallon ready!


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a 10 gallon multi tank. I started with 6 juvies, and have rehomed dozens of fry. As a matter of fact, I'm shipping some to a friend today. If they are easy to come by, get 3 or 4. You should get a pair from this. If not easy to acquire 6 is a good bet.


----------



## boucher96 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks! Very helpful advice. Do y'all know any websites or places with good fish and good prices?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Take a look in the Reviews section for Member feedback on vendors.


----------



## Braden8558 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello,

There is a bunch of different species that could work in a 10 gallon and it really comes down to what you are looking for in the fish.

A couple species for a 10 gallon would be...

-Lamprologus brevis (basically any of the varieties)
-Neolamprologus Similis (These guys are similar to multies)
-Neolamprologus Multifasciatus
Telmatochromis brichardi or vittatus (Might dwell in rocks too)

Some other species like Ocellatus, Meleagris, Signatus, and Ornatippinnis may be able to work, but a 15 might be better suited 
for them especially since ocellatus can be very aggressive!

I have lamprologus brevis minutus and neolamprologus Similis and they would both work in a 10 gallon tank. Similis are colony fish though so while the brevis form pairs and breed, the similis males can breed with multiple females and then they will raise their young while in my experience the brevis don't seem to be the best parents and may eat their babies.

Here is a site to check out for more shell dweller information: http://www.shelldwellers.com/

Good luck with the tank,
Braden


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Hate to be a pedant but few shellys are Neolamprologus now because they have no occified ligament.
They fall into "Lamprologus" ("" are to show we are waiting for a new valid genus name) or the new fangled but unsatisfactory exLamprologus.
Except signatus which is a Neolamprologus.
"Lamprologus" or exLamprologus http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/genus.php?id=263
Neolamprologus http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/genus.php?id=33
Please capitals for genera and lower case for species. Otherwise kind of confuses em with man made hybrids.

All the best James


----------



## Braden8558 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for clearing that up. I guess it just gets confusing when some are listed differently and some people think that it is this way and what not!


----------

